
Nationalism Gaining Ground in India - Bang2Bay
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-12/why-hindu-nationalism-keeps-gaining-ground-in-india-quicktake
======
Bang2Bay
Not sure of Bloomberg's objective writing this article. Are they saying
Narendra modi is a great leader?

